# Help me ID this Gitane



## TehKernal (Sep 26, 2018)

Hello everyone! One of my wife’s coworkers has a couple of bikes that were his dads, and he knows nothing about them. He sent my wife a couple of pics, hoping I could help him figure out what they are, but unfortunately I know nothing about this Gitane. Anyone know anything about it? Value?


----------



## juvela (Sep 26, 2018)

---------

Cycle appears to be a model called the Hosteller and looks to date from the early 1970's.

Specific date - the wheel rims are Rigida SUPERCHROMIX and will have a two digit date inside a small diamond near the name:  <72>.

1973 was the final year for these transfers.

There is a discussion forum specifically for Gitane bicycles located here.  Language is english.

http://www.gitaneusa.com/forum/

Hope this helps a bit.  

-----


----------



## Eric Amlie (Sep 27, 2018)

The little chrome strip sticker on the down tube, further towards the head tube than the Gitane decal should have the model name on it.
I thought the Hosteller had a triple on it.
Edit: Upon closer inspection I see that it does have a triple.
Hosteller it is.


----------



## juvela (Sep 27, 2018)

-----

Hostellers were produced with both double and triple chainsets.

Have one from ~1964 with a two plateau drive train.

-----


----------



## TehKernal (Oct 1, 2018)

Thanks for the info everyone! The bike is at my house now, and it is a 72 Hosteller. I’ve been tasked with selling it, anyone know roughly what it’s worth?


----------



## juvela (Oct 1, 2018)

------

It would help readers to give more and better information if you could post one or more drive side images of the machine.

No rush.  When you have finished sampling that burger and prior to killing the owner would be soon eno'.

-----


----------



## TehKernal (Oct 1, 2018)

Lol, I’ll take some pics tomorrow in the sunlight


----------



## TehKernal (Oct 2, 2018)

Took some pics in the sunlight.


----------



## juvela (Oct 2, 2018)

-----

Thank you, that's much better.

Chainset an interesting mix: DURAX arms paired with CYCLO chainwheels and REWAX MD bottom bracket fittings.

Me estimate: 170USD as it sits.

One jumbo caveat:

Market alues can very widely by location.  For example, Seattle & Vancouver are "hot" markets.  Muncie and Topeka, not so much.

-----


----------



## TehKernal (Oct 2, 2018)

Ok, great! So not knowing anything about derailleur bikes, what makes the chainset on this an interesting mix?


----------



## juvela (Oct 2, 2018)

-----

Only curious to an enthusiast.  Not a plus nor a minus.  "Commonly" everything in the chainset comes from one maker but in this case we have three.  All the fittings are original and do not reprsent post-sale changes.

-----


----------



## TehKernal (Oct 2, 2018)

Ah, gotcha. Thanks for all the info, I really appreciate it!


----------



## juvela (Oct 2, 2018)

-----



Hope you enjoyed that boyguh!

Just remember to reload when you get home...or before!


-----


----------



## TehKernal (Oct 2, 2018)

Mmmm hmmmm, it was a tasty burger!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 5, 2018)

that bike is an off-the-shelf randonneur, with a half-step triple and wide rear, canti brakes.  
Could use a smaller small chainring.  
Regardless of what you can sell it for, it's worth 5 or 6 times that to ride.


----------



## TehKernal (Oct 20, 2018)

Good to know! If it was mine to keep, I would, however it belongs to my wife’s coworker, and I’m just helping him sell it. I would buy it, but my wife already yells at me for having too many bikes.


----------

